# Il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato (IT)



## lilsam

Buongiorno a tutto il forum!

Premetto che sono una traduttrice di inglese e spagnolo e non conosco una parola di tedesco. Lavorando per uno studio di grafica, un cliente ha chiesto di rifare la grafica dei menu (cucina tipica friulana), ricopiando anche la traduzione tedesca (di provenienza sconosciuta). 
Nel menu manca la dicitura "Il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato". 
Mettendo insieme le conoscenze scolastiche di uno dei collaboratori e le miei capacità di ricerca tra dizionari e glossari abbiamo abbozzato la traduzione, ma vorrei che qualche traduttore qualificato mi confermasse la correttezza e la frequenza d'uso della frase (Google non mi è molto d'aiuto, ci sono molti menu tradotti e spesso non fanno altro che ricopiare errori commessi da altri). 

Quindi la frase è:
"Il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato"
"Das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein"

<...>

Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto, 
Samantha.

*Moderator note: Other question can be found here.*


----------



## Frieder

Let's try it in English:

If you want to say "the product might be deep-frozen" then its "Das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein".
If you want to say "You can deep-freeze this product" then it's "Das Produkt kann eingefroren werden".


----------



## berndf

lilsam said:


> Quindi la frase è:
> "Il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato"
> "Das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein"


Non è giusto. Come ha detto Frieder, ci sono due forme del passivo in tedesco:
_Das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein = Il prodotto potrebbe essere stato congelato
Das Produkt könnte eingefroren werden = Il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato

_PS: Ma non è idiomatico di usare il congiuntivo qua. Suggerisco la formulazione _Das Produkt kann eingefroren werden._


----------



## bearded

Attenzione alla distinzione tra 'congelato' e 'surgelato':
congelato = eingefroren
surgelato =  tiefgekühlt
La traduzione di Frieder è giustissima per 'congelato' (come richiesto), però l'Inglese 'deep-frozen' corrisponde piuttosto a 'surgelato'. 'Congelato' in Inglese di solito è 'frozen' oppure 'chilled'.
La frase italiana 'il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato' (su di un'etichetta) significa in realtà ''potrebbe essere stato congelato'', perciò trovo giusta la traduzione ''...könnte eingefroren sein', contrariamente a quanto dice berndf.  Per esprimere ''könnte eingefroren werden'' noi diciamo ''potrebbe venire congelato''.


----------



## MikriAdelfi

Querida Samantha, como no hablo italiano te contesto en español. No das mucho contexto pero supongo que se trata de una carta de menú de un restaurante. Si es así, podría ser un tipo de pescado no fresco, es decir que estaba congelado antes de que se prepare. En este caso escribiría algo como: Es kann sich um ein Produkt handeln, das vor der Zubereitung eingefroren war. (Puede tratrarse de un producto precongelado antes de su preparación).
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> La frase italiana 'il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato' (su di un'etichetta) significa in realtà ''potrebbe essere stato congelato'', perciò trovo giusta la traduzione ''...könnte eingefroren sein', contrariamente a quanto dice berndf.


Ho verificato la mia interpretatione della frase italiana con madrelingua italiani prima di scrivere. Hanno detto que la tua interpretazione è impossibile.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Attenzione alla distinzione tra 'congelato' e 'surgelato':
> congelato = eingefroren
> surgelato = tiefgekühlt


Non percepisco una differenza significante tra _eingefroren _e _tiefgekühlt_. Qual è la differenza per te?


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
Ti sembra logico che su un'etichetta di prodotto oppure sul menu di un ristorante appaia la frase ''das Produkt könnte eingefroren werden''?  Confermo che la frase 'il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato' corrisponde perfettamente al Tedesco 'das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein'.  E' una Warnung per il consumatore, e da noi è un modo idiomatico comunissimo.


----------



## lilsam

Frieder said:


> Let's try it in English:
> 
> If you want to say "the product might be deep-frozen" then its "Das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein".
> If you want to say "You can deep-freeze this product" then it's "Das Produkt kann eingefroren werden".



I want to say that a fresh product (seafood) may be temporarily unavailable, so a frozen product could be used in specific restaurant dish. 

I think your first choice is the right one. 

Thank you!


----------



## lilsam

bearded man said:


> Attenzione alla distinzione tra 'congelato' e 'surgelato':
> congelato = eingefroren
> surgelato =  tiefgekühlt
> La traduzione di Frieder è giustissima per 'congelato' (come richiesto), però l'Inglese 'deep-frozen' corrisponde piuttosto a 'surgelato'. 'Congelato' in Inglese di solito è 'frozen' oppure 'chilled'.
> La frase italiana 'il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato' (su di un'etichetta) significa in realtà ''potrebbe essere stato congelato'', perciò trovo giusta la traduzione ''...könnte eingefroren sein', contrariamente a quanto dice berndf.  Per esprimere ''könnte eingefroren werden'' noi diciamo ''potrebbe venire congelato''.



Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

Come ho già risposto nel post precedente, la frase indica la possibilità che uno degli ingredienti usati possa essere congelato, in mancanza di ingredienti freschi. Essendo un ristorante di una località di mare è molto probabile che il pesce sia stato acquistato fresco e poi congelato ( o surgelato a seconda delle tecniche e dei permessi) dal ristoratore. 

Nei menu c'è differenza tra la dicitura " Prodotto surgelato" e " Il prodotto potrebbe essere (stato) congelato"

Spero di aver chiarito il contesto


----------



## MikriAdelfi

No sé, si yo como nativa alemana que soy leyera en una carta "Das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein" pensaría que hay un problema climático en el restaurante que puede causar una congelación de la comida que acabo de pedir ;-)
De verdad, lo escribiría en alemán exactamente cómo tú lo describes en inglés: Je nach Verfügbarkeit kann es sein, dass das Produkt vor der Zubereitung eingefroren war. (Dependiendo de la disponibilidad del producto, puede ser que éste fuera congelado antes de su preparación).


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ti sembra logico che su un'etichetta di prodotto oppure sul menu di un ristorante appaia la frase ''das Produkt könnte eingefroren werden''?


Hai ragione.


bearded man said:


> Confermo che la frase 'il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato' corrisponde perfettamente al Tedesco 'das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein'..


Ma in questo caso la traductione epurre è impossibile, perché vorrebbe dire che "il prodotto" arriverà sull piato anchora congelato.


bearded man said:


> E' una Warnung per il consumatore, e da noi è un modo idiomatico comunissimo.


Qua si deve dire: _Das Produkt *könnte kann *eingefroren *gewesen *sein._


----------



## manfy

lilsam said:


> I want to say that a fresh product (seafood) may be temporarily unavailable, so a frozen product could be used in specific restaurant *dish*.


A word of caution!
If this is really a restaurant dish then we'd *never, never* call it "Das Produkt..." in German!! (unless the restaurant is called McDonalds or similar!)
The finished dish is "Das *Gericht*..." (especially when it's an up-scale restaurant).

Hence, maybe "_Das Gericht *kann *mit gefrorenem Fisch *zubereitet worden *sein._" (But I still don't quite like it. Better wait for other suggestions)
Or a short asterisk version, in case you have space constraints: " * kann gefrorene Zutaten beinhalten " (that's misleading but legally safe!)


----------



## lilsam

berndf said:


> In questo caso la traductione è impossibile, perché vorrebbe dire che "il prodotto" arriverà sull piato anchora congelato.
> Qua si deve dire: _Das Produkt *könnte kann *eingefroren *gewesen *sein._



Purtroppo non colgo le sfumature delle due espressioni in tedesco 
Potrebbe essere d'aiuto cambiare l'originale italiano in: "Il prodotto potrebbe essere (stato) congelato all'origine?"


----------



## lilsam

MikriAdelfi said:


> No sé, si yo como nativa alemana que soy leyera en una carta "Das Produkt könnte eingefroren sein" pensaría que hay un problema climático en el restaurante que puede causar una congelación de la comida que acabo de pedir ;-)
> De verdad, lo escribiría en alemán exactamente cómo tú lo describes en inglés: Je nach Verfügbarkeit kann es sein, dass das Produkt vor der Zubereitung eingefroren war. (Dependiendo de la disponibilidad del producto, puede ser que éste fuera congelado antes de su preparación).



Lo que acabas de traducir sería lo ideal para que se entendiera bien (aunque yo no he entendido ni una palabras de lo que has escrito  ) pero es una frase demasiado larga y no cabe en el espacio de texto disponible para la traducción. A ver si consigo que me dejen más espacio.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Non percepisco una differenza significante tra _eingefroren _e _tiefgekühlt_. Qual è la differenza per te?


Anche se non sono un esperto, credo che si tratti di due procedimenti diversi:
- surgelazione: temperatura più fredda, inizio del procedimento appena si ottiene il prodotto (pesce appena pescato, frutta appena colta, ecc.);
- congelamento: temperatura meno fredda, momento di inizio del procedimento non più così tassativo (si può congelare un pesce anche pescato ieri...).


----------



## berndf

lilsam said:


> Potrebbe essere d'aiuto cambiare l'originale italiano in: "Il prodotto potrebbe essere (stato) congelato all'origine?"


Si, è chiaro adesso con le spiegazioni di Bearded Man.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Anche se non sono un esperto, credo che si tratti di due procedimenti diversi:
> - surgelazione: temperatura più fredda, inizio del procedimento appena si ottiene il prodotto (pesce appena pescato, frutta appena colta, ecc.);
> - congelamento: temperatura meno fredda, momento di inizio del procedimento non più così tassativo (si può congelare un pesce anche pescato ieri...).


Non senso una tale differenza tra _eingefroren _e _tiefgekühlt_. Forse tra _tiefgefroren _(più freddo) e _tiefgekühlt _(meno freddo).

*Se* c'è una differenza tra _eingefroren _e _tiefgekühlt/tiefgefroren, _è piuttosto tra_ il resultato dell'azione di congelamento _(_eingeforen_) e _il stato d'essere congelato _(_tiefgekühlt/tiefgefroren_).


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma in questo caso la traductione epurre è impossibile, perché vorrebbe dire che "il prodotto" arriverà sull piato anchora congelato.
> Qua si deve dire: _Das Produkt *könnte kann *eingefroren *gewesen *sein._


Scrivo in tedesco per farmi capire meglio dagli amici tedeschi:
Die Diskussion entsteht dadurch, dass / 'essere' + Partizip/  auf Italienisch zweideutig ist:
der Satz ''il prodotto è congelato'' kann bedeuten: 1. das Produkt wird eingefroren, und 2. das Produkt ist eingefroren. Unter Punkt 2 ist 'eingefroren' ein Adjektiv/Prädikat, und bedeutet den jetzigen Zustand (ist eingefroren, natuerlich weil es eingefroren wurde).
Wenn man die Zweideutigkeit vermeiden will, dann braucht man das Verb 'venire' (= werden im Passiv). il prodotto viene (=wird) congelato.
Meines Erachtens würde in einer Speisekarte die Formulierung ''il prodotto può essere stato congelato'' eine nutzlose Präzision darstellen, wie im Deutschen
''das Produkt kann eingefroren worden sein'' (Redundanz für ''das Produkt kann eingefroren sein).
Ob 'Produkt' oder 'Gericht', das entscheiden am besten die Deutschen.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> ''das Produkt kann eingefroren *worden *sein''


Wie oben gesagt: *gewesen*, nicht_ worden_. Zustandspassiv passt hier besser als Vorgangspassiv. Regelrecht _falsch_ wäre Vorgangspassiv aber nicht.


bearded man said:


> Ob 'Produkt' oder 'Gericht', das entscheiden am besten die Deutschen.


Da es sich hier offenbar um eine Zutat und nicht um das fertig zubereitete Gericht ("Fertiggericht") handelt, passt_ Produkt_ besser.


----------



## bearded

Aber wenn ich schreibe ''das Produkt kann eingefroren gewesen sein'', so lautet dies, als ob das Produkt jetzt nicht mehr eingefroren, sondern frisch wäre.
Mit Zustandspassiv  ''das Produkt kann eingefroren sein'' (in der Gegenwart) besteht keine Möglichkeit des Missverständnisses.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Aber wenn ich schreibe ''das Produkt kann eingefroren gewesen sein'', so lautet dies, als ob das Produkt jetzt nicht mehr eingefroren, sondern frisch wäre.


_Frisch _ist das falsche Wort. _Frisch _kann etwas nur sein, wenn es nie eingefroren war. Du meinst _aufgetaut_. Das ist ja, wie (#12) gesagt, auch genau gemeint. Der Gast wird den Fisch, das Fleisch oder worum immer es sich handelt ja nicht tiefgefroren serviert bekommen, oder?


bearded man said:


> Mit Zustandspassiv ''das Produkt kann eingefroren sein'' (in der Gegenwart) besteht keine Möglichkeit des Missverständnisses.


Das ist richtig. Die Bedeutung wäre ganz unmissverständlich, dafür aber falsch.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Da es sich hier offenbar um eine Zutat und nicht um das fertig zubereitete Gericht ("Fertiggericht") handelt, passt_ Produkt_ besser.


Wie kommst du auf die Idee? Wegen des pdf-files im Sardinen thread? Das war nur ein Glossar zur Erstellung von Speisekarten, denke ich!

Since Samantha doesn't speak German I'll switch to English:
The way I understand it, she translates/creates an actual menu with final dishes. The pdf-file in the other thread is just a glossary to aid translation.

If so, "Gericht" is a more appropriate choice (e.g. " * Gericht kann gefrorene Zutaten enthalten ") or better "...*gefriergelagerte Zutaten*..." !!?


----------



## lilsam

manfy said:


> A word of caution!
> If this is really a restaurant dish then we'd *never, never* call it "Das Produkt..." in German!! (unless the restaurant is called McDonalds or similar!)
> The finished dish is "Das *Gericht*..." (especially when it's an up-scale restaurant).



Using "prodotto" in italian I mean "ingredient", just because some of the ingredients used for cooking could be frozen.
Each of them are indicated by asterisks:

Insalatina di seppie*
Antipasti della casa (seppie*, polpo*, salmone, cozze, ...)

*Il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Wie kommst du auf die Idee? Wegen des pdf-files im Sardinen thread? Das war nur ein Glossar zur Erstellung von *Speisekarten*, denke ich!


*Speisekarten *gibt es in *Restaurants*. Du hälst mich vielleicht für naiv, aber ich hoffe immer noch, in einem *Restaurant *in der Küche zubereitete Speisen zu bekommen (u.U. unter Verwendung von tiefgefrorenen Zutaten) und keine in der Mikrowelle aufgetauten Fertiggerichte.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> *Speisekarten *gibt es in *Restaurants*. Du hälst mich vielleicht für naiv, aber ich hoffe immer noch, in einem *Restaurant *in der Küche zubereitete Speisen zu bekommen (u.U. unter Verwendung von tiefgefrorenen Zutaten) und keine in der Mikrowelle aufgetauten Fertiggerichte.



Ich glaub ich steh auf'm Schlauch. Sie sprach doch davon, dass ihr Designbüro eine Speisekarte (Friaulische Küche) neu designen und übersetzen soll, oder nicht?? (...dei menu (cucina tipica friulana),...)


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ich glaub ich steh auf'm Schlauch. Sie sprach doch davon, dass ihr Designbüro eine Speisekarte (Friaulische Küche) neu designen und übersetzen soll, oder nicht?? (...dei menu (cucina tipica friulana),...)


Ich sagte, ich würde in einer Speisekarte nicht erwarten etwas über _eingefrorene Gerichte_ zu lesen, sondern nur etwas über _eingefrorene Produkte_ oder _Zutaten_ und Du hast mich dafür kritisiert.


----------



## bearded

Ich denke, berndf hat jetzt recht.
Ist es aber wirklich so kompliziert?
Speisekarte (friaulische Spezialitäten)
-------------------------------------
....
....
marinierte Aale (1) 
(1)
Produkt kann eingefroren sein


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, berdf hat jetzt recht.
> Ist es aber wirklich so kompliziert?
> Speisekarte (friaulische Spezialitäten)
> -------------------------------------
> ....
> ....
> marinierte Aale (1)
> (1)
> Produkt kann eingefroren sein


Wenn Du noch _gewesen _einfügst bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## lilsam

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, berdf hat jetzt recht.
> Ist es aber wirklich so kompliziert?
> Speisekarte (friaulische Spezialitäten)
> -------------------------------------
> ....
> ....
> marinierte Aale (1)
> (1)
> Produkt kann eingefroren sein



Approfitto della presenza di @beardedman per spiegarmi meglio in italiano.

Specifici ingredienti di alcuni piatti presenti sul menù potrebbero  essere congelati, quindi vanno indicati con * e rimandano a fondo pagina alla spiegazione: "*Il prodotto potrebbe essere congelato ".

L'espressione "Il piatto potrebbe contenere ingredienti congelati" potrebbe essere più corretta nella traduzione tedesca, ma non mi permetterebbe di specificare nel menu quali precisi alimenti sono congelati (contrassegnandoli con l'asterisco). 

Detto questo, prendo per buona la traduzione *"**Produkt kann eingefroren sein"*?

Non so come ringraziarvi, anche se intuisco solo quello che scrivete


----------



## bearded

@ lilsam
Scusa se abbiamo finito col discutere solo in Tedesco.  E' meglio fidarsi della sensibilità di un madre-lingua e scrivere ''Das Produkt kann eingefroren gewesen sein''.


----------



## lilsam

bearded man said:


> @ lilsam
> Scusa se abbiamo finito col discutere solo in Tedesco.  E' meglio fidarsi della sensibilità di un madre-lingua e scrivere ''Das Produkt kann eingefroren gewesen sein''.



Nessun problema, è stato istruttivo leggere i post (speravo solo che non discuteste per colpa mia!)  
Ringrazio davvero tutti per l'aiuto, grazie alla vostra revisione adesso posso inserire la frase nel menu senza preoccupazioni. Sperando che il resto sia corretto  Ma almeno con i glossari e i dizionari ho più dimestichezza 

Un saluto a tutti, 
Samantha.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Samantha
Abbiamo discusso per *merito *​tuo, non per colpa tua.  Questo forum è dedicato alle discussioni linguistiche, e tutti impariamo qualcosa.


----------



## manfy

Ok, I get it now what Bernd is saying. Nevertheless, I have to disagree.
Marketingwise it would be a bad idea.

When I come as a tourist to such a touristic place I will not know at first which restaurant to choose. Usually there are 20 similar restaurants in the same area, trying to get customers to their place. Many look equally appealing.
So, as a tourist I first wander around, enjoy the area and look at the menu of different restaurants (most offer them at the entrance to have a look).
And if I read this 


bearded man said:


> Speisekarte (friaulische Spezialitäten)
> -------------------------------------
> ....
> ....
> marinierte Aale (1)
> (1)
> *Produkt kann eingefroren sein*


I can guarantee you, I would not go in but stroll on to the next one!!
Simply because the phrase creates the impression as if at least some of the foods might be precooked, frozen, and then micro-waved and because there are 20 other places nearby that did not make that mistake!

Trust me, I do have some experience with travelling and selecting hotels and restaurants in totally unknown places. Very little things can make a very big difference.
Of course, once you know and like the restaurant it doesn't matter much what you write in the menu and how it looks like. But that's usually a small clientele in a tourist spot compared to 'Laufkundschaft'!


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ok, I get it now what Bernd is saying. Nevertheless, I have to disagree.
> Marketingwise it would be a bad idea.
> 
> When I come as a tourist to such a touristic place I will not know at first which restaurant to choose. Usually there are 20 similar restaurants in the same area, trying to get customers to their place. Many look equally appealing.
> So, as a tourist I first wander around, enjoy the area and look at the menu of different restaurants (most offer them at the entrance to have a look).
> And if I read this
> 
> I can guarantee you, I would not go in but stroll on to the next one!!
> Simply because the phrase creates the impression as if at least some of the foods might be precooked, frozen, and then micro-waved and because there are 20 other places nearby that did not make that mistake!
> 
> Trust me, I do have some experience with travelling and selecting hotels and restaurants in totally unknown places. Very little things can make a very big difference.
> Of course, once you know and like the restaurant it doesn't matter much what you write in the menu and how it looks like. But that's usually a small clientele in a tourist spot compared to 'Laufkundschaft'!


I agree with you that "Produkt" has a different meaning than the corresponding words in Italian or French and I agree that it might better be avoided.

But by replacing "Produkt" with "Gericht" or saying "eingefroren sein" instead of "eingefroren gewesen sein" you make things far worse. Both would reinforce the connection with pre-cooked frozen meals. That was my whole point.

If you formulate it as a footnote, you can simply write

marinierter Aal*
___________________
_*Kann eingefroren gewesen sein.

_​And this way you avoid the whole issue.


----------



## bearded

What about an alternative footnote in the menu, like ''_möglicherweise eingefrorenes Produkt'' ?_


----------



## berndf

Es ging manfy ja darum das Wort "Produkt" zu vermeiden.


----------



## bearded

Ich wollte nicht mit manfy  über Produkt/Gericht diskutieren.  Mein Vorschlag wollte es nur erzielen, die Auseinandersetzung _eingefroren sein/eingefroren gewesen sein _zu vermeiden bzw. umzugehen.


----------



## MikriAdelfi

berndf said:


> *Speisekarten *gibt es in *Restaurants*. Du hälst mich vielleicht für naiv, aber ich hoffe immer noch, in einem *Restaurant *in der Küche zubereitete Speisen zu bekommen (u.U. unter Verwendung von tiefgefrorenen Zutaten) und keine in der Mikrowelle aufgetauten Fertiggerichte.



Your description contains exactly the words Samantha should use (in my humble opinion): *u. U. unter Verwendung von tiefgefrorenen Zutaten, or shorter: *u. U. mit tiefgefrorenen Zutaten.


----------



## Glockenblume

Und wenn man schreiben würde?:
Die Verwendung einzelner tiefgekühlter Zutaten ist möglich / nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## manfy

I like the latest 2 suggestions.
But as bearded man suggested earlier, there seems to be an actual, official difference between "tiefgekühlt/tiefgefroren" (processo di surgelamento) and "eingefroren" (processo del congelamento). The former is an industrial process and requires flash freezing or shock freezing - a somewhat scientific process that needs changing parameters depending on type of food, hence it surely cannot be found in restaurants.
Apparently this is also regulated by law in Italy. 
And since restaurants are commercial operations, thus subjected to various regulations and random inspections, the word "eingefroren" might be more accurate and a legally safer choice of word.


----------



## lilsam

Trying to avoid words as "Produkt" or "Gericht", what about using "food/ingredient"?


Capesante* gratinate
Gratinierte Jakobsmuscheln

___________________________________
"**Dieses (Das?) **Lebensmittel* kann eingefroren gewesen sein"
"**Diese Zutat *kann eingefroren gewesen sein"

 It couldn't be the best word choice (or grammatically correct one)  but it's the best I can do using a dictionary. How does it sound to you?





@MikriAdelfi  *u. U. unter Verwendung von tiefgefrorenen Zutaten, or shorter: *u. U. mit tiefgefrorenen Zutaten.  
@Glockenblume *Die Verwendung einzelner tiefgekühlter Zutaten ist möglich / nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Thanks for your suggestions! I'd like to stress the fact that just the ingredient marked by asterisk could be frozen food. 
I don't completely  understand Glockenblume sentence  In Englisn could be: "The usage of (a single??) deep-frozen ingredients is possible/is not excluded?"

Thank you all for having so much patience with me


----------



## vallery

Ciao lilsam

Non ho letto tutto il thread, perché non capisco molto bene il tedesco. 

Potresti scrivere in questo modo: 

"Si avverte la gentile clientela che verrà servito il prodotto surgelato in mancanza del fresco". 

"Si avverte la gentile clientela che in alcune preparazioni, in mancanza di prodotto fresco, possono essere presenti prodotti surgelati"

Oppure semplicemente così: 

"Prodotto surgelato in mancanza del fresco". 

E poi, credo che per legge nei ristoranti non è permesso di servire i prodotti congelati, ma solo surgelati. Posso anche sbagliare, verifica questa cosa.


----------



## manfy

vallery said:


> E poi, credo che per legge nei ristoranti non è permesso di servire i prodotti congelati, ma solo surgelati. Posso anche sbagliare, verifica questa cosa.


No, I don't think that such a law exists because:
A) It's impossible to control if a product was 'normally frozen' (congelato) or 'deep-frozen' (surgelato). In both cases the actual storage temperature is -18 degrees Celsius or below.
B) From a food safety and health aspect there is no difference between frozen and deep-frozen. The difference is in the quality, i.e. taste, of the thawed product. A deep-frozen one will taste like fresh meat, but the normally frozen one may become mushy and the taste is slightly off because ice crystals damaged some of the cells.
Deep-frozen products usually have a longer shelf life and therefore they are targeted for supermarkets. And I guess that's why this deep-freeze process is carefully regulated by law; it is a food safety concern that affects the general population.

It's possible though, that the law does not allow re-freezing of ingredients because this carries a high risk of salmonella for some meats, i.e. danger of serious food poisoning. Actually it is also impossible to check if something was re-frozen or just frozen for the first time, but anyways, no normal cook would risk his/her reputation by re-freezing ingredients, just to save a few dollars.

PS: I agree with Valery though. Since I don't know details about Italian law it's best to check with the chef cook or the restaurant manager. They should know since it is their responsibility to comply to all relevant local laws.


----------



## manfy

lilsam said:


> Capesante* gratinate
> Gratinierte Jakobsmuscheln*
> 
> ___________________________________
> * *footnote*


This shows very well the problem between Italian and German. 
In Italian the adjective comes after the noun and in "Capesante* gratinate" it is clear that the footnote refers to Capesante.
In German the adjective is normally in front of the noun, so in "Gratinierte Jakobsmuscheln* " most normal German speakers would assume that the asterisk and footnote refers to the whole dish (Gericht) rather than to "Jakobsmuscheln" alone.

------------------------------
Now I've come up with 2 new versions that work reasonably well for me:

Capesante* gratinate
Gratinierte Jakobsmuscheln*
___________________________________
* *eingefrorenes Grundprodukt, falls Frischware nicht verfügbar*

Literally this means "frozen base product if fresh ingredient is unavailable"
I'm using "Grundprodukt" which is close to 'ingredient' and does not lead to a mixup between ingredient and finished dish, hence it works well, no matter how the reader interprets the asterisk.
I'd also include "falls Frischware nicht verfügbar" because this instills the idea in the guest that ingredients are normally fresh (and if the guest is picky about fresh/frozen he will eventually ask the waiter before ordering)

Alternatively:
** kann eingefrorenes Produkt enthalten, falls Frischware nicht verfügbar*

Literally: "may contain frozen product if fresh ingredient is unavailable"
Here, the use of "Produkt" is ok because it says "...Produkt *enthalten*", hence it's clear that Produkt refers to an ingredient and not the finished dish.

But I like the first version better because the second one does not work well when the footnote refers to an actual ingredient, e.g.

Antipasti della casa (seppie*, polpo*, salmone, cozze, ...) 
Vorspeisen des Hauses (Tintenfisch*, Oktopus*, Lachs, Muscheln, ...)
___________________________________
* *eingefrorenes Grundprodukt, falls Frischware nicht verfügbar* 
** kann eingefrorenes Produkt enthalten, falls Frischware nicht verfügbar*


----------



## vallery

Ciao Manfy , 

a volte nei ristoranti arrivano i prodotti *decongelati, *il pesce, ad esempio. Nel caso in cui il prodotto *decongelato *non venisse consumato del tutto, la *ricongelazione* non è permessa in nessun caso. E' possibile *congelarlo* di nuovo solo dopo averlo cotto, ma non so se tale pratica è permessa nei locali; bisogna vedere cosa dice la legge. 

Il *surgelamento* è un processo industriale molto rapido che impiega temperature intorno ai -50°C. *Congelare*, invece, si può anche a casa.


----------



## manfy

vallery said:


> Ciao Manfy ,
> 
> a volte nei ristoranti arrivano i prodotti *decongelati, *il pesce, ad esempio. Nel caso in cui il prodotto *decongelato *non venisse consumato del tutto, la *ricongelazione* non è permessa in nessun caso. E' possibile *congelarlo* di nuovo solo dopo averlo cotto.
> 
> Il *surgelamento* è un processo industriale molto rapido che impiega temperature intorno ai -50°C. *Congelare*, invece, si può anche a casa.



And in Italy fishery and tourism are big and important industries. It's very possible that you have special laws and regulations to protect those industries, laws that you cannot find in other countries.
It's best to check with the restaurant manager!


----------



## Glockenblume

lilsam said:


> I don't completely  understand Glockenblume sentence  In Englisn could be: "The usage of (a single??) deep-frozen ingredients is possible/is not excluded?"


The usage of some/few deep-frozen ingredients is possible/is not excluded >
Not all ingredients are concerned.


----------

